# Moss Moss Moss



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw some really cool moss at Kim's Nature today!

Peacock Moss
Coral Moss
Christmas Moss
Flame Moss
Pearl Moss
Mini Pearl Moss

$5 a mat

or

$18 attached to driftwood


----------



## Jocho1 (Oct 20, 2012)

How big are these mats? Would love to get some Xmas moss in my tank



bigfishy said:


> I saw some really cool moss at Kim's Nature today!
> 
> Peacock Moss
> Coral Moss
> ...


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

Jocho1 said:


> How big are these mats? Would love to get some Xmas moss in my tank


I'd guess 2x2 squares for the x-mas moss and 3x3 for the other mosses.


----------



## Jocho1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip...I went in yesterday and bought 4 pieces of Xmas moss and one coral moss.....their selection on moss is the best I've seen thus far and the 5 dollar price is hard to beat.....


Appreciated the tip...


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

he definitely has the widest selection of moss around the GTA.

i hope you cleaned the moss well before you put it in your tank. ive purchased moss from him a few times and my tanks got infested with pond snails.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, I wish I was in the area!

Anyone know if they ship moss?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I buy moss from ebay. You can usually get 3 pads for $5-7, so avg of $1.50 per pad. Ships from taiwan, the moss arrived in ok shape.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> Wow, I wish I was in the area!
> 
> Anyone know if they ship moss?


look up member named Fishfur, she ships plants for a small fee


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I paid $10 for some coral moss on a small rock about 2x2 in west end store. Sounds like a great price from the east end again!!!  lol


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I got some moss yesterday, there was still a good selection at a great price. I didnt see the flame moss though. She did say they where expecting a shipment this week.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

what's the size of the driftwood?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> Wow, I wish I was in the area!
> 
> Anyone know if they ship moss?


I am going back that way on Monday if you want some I can grab an extra couple.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Checked out Kim's nature yesterday and picked up a bunch of mosses (fire, cora, christmas). She does have a nice selection for a very reasonable price of $5 each. It's a far drive but well worth the visit. The shrimp pricing was okay but the cherry shrimp tank had the biggest planaria i've ever seen.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Checked out Kim's nature yesterday and picked up a bunch of mosses (fire, cora, christmas). She does have a nice selection for a very reasonable price of $5 each. It's a far drive but well worth the visit. The shrimp pricing was okay but the cherry shrimp tank had the biggest planaria i've ever seen.


It's 5 minutes from me but I haven't visited for a while, will try to get some coral moss (aka mini pellia, right?).


----------

